# kurzfristig gebrauchtes MTB gesucht



## xkris (16. Mai 2008)

Moin, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Hardtail, Rahmenhöhe 52-56

Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kurbel mind. LX. Möchte von euch zufällig jemand eins verkaufen oder kennt jemanden?

Oder wenn jemand Händler in Hamburg/Lübeck kennt oder irgendwelche Börsen. Hab ebay und den Fourm-internen Flohmarkt schon durchforstet.

Also, wenn jemand ideen hat, bin für alles dankbar

gruß
kristian


----------



## essential (16. Mai 2008)

ein paar weitere angaben wären hilfreich.einsatzzweck, preis, gabel, gewicht des fahrers, bestimmte marken, etc. pp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkris (16. Mai 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ein paar weitere angaben wÃ¤ren hilfreich.einsatzzweck, preis, gabel, gewicht des fahrers, bestimmte marken, etc. pp




Also ich benÃ¶tige kein speziell aufs Gramm auf mich zugeschnittenes Bike. Ich  
gehe mal davon aus, das es bei 99.9% aller im Laden erhÃ¤ltlichen FahrrÃ¤der vÃ¶llig egal ist, ob der Fahrer 70kg oder 100kg wiegt. Zur Gabel kann ich nix sagen da ich mich mit dem Thema nie auseinandergesetzt hab. Es sollte halt nicht der billigste Schrott aus'm Baumarkt sein. 
Ich mÃ¶chte damit in erster Linie Ã¼ber Feld und Waldwege fahren. Keine anspruchsvollen Downhill-Kurse. Dann wÃ¼rde ich mir ein Fully kaufen. Marke is wurscht. Preisliche Obergrenze sollte bei 500â¬ liegen. Wenn's mir wirklich gefÃ¤llt, optsich und Austattung betreffend, kanns auch teurer sein. 

Marke is egal. Verstehe bei RÃ¤dern eh nicht, was die Marke fÃ¼r ne Rolle spielt. Bei den Rahmen sind Geometrie, Materialen etc. weitestgehend idenstisch (ja, ich weiss, es gibt Ausnahmen)
Und ob das Fahrrad jetzt von Stevens, Focus oder Cube zusammen geschraubt wird ist mir eigentlich egal.

Achja, ich mag es nicht, wenn das Oberrohr zu stark abfÃ¤llt. Find ich nicht so Ã¤sthetisch. Und der Rahmen sollte wenns geht nicht rosa sein  

Ansonsten hab ich keine groÃen AnsprÃ¼che an das Bike.


----------



## teufel781 (18. Mai 2008)

mit dem thema bist du hier echt falsch


----------



## Fouquet (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
 hier ein Tip!!!!  
hab ich heute zur Auktion freigegeben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300226250260&ssPageName=STRK:M


xkris schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Hardtail, Rahmenhöhe 52-56
> 
> ...


----------



## xkris (20. Mai 2008)

teufel781 schrieb:


> mit dem thema bist du hier echt falsch



wo bin ich'n dann "echt" richtig? Im Wellensittichforum?


----------



## xkris (20. Mai 2008)

Fouquet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier ein Tip!!!!
> hab ich heute zur Auktion freigegeben.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300226250260&ssPageName=STRK:M



Danke, aber der Rahmen ist viel zu klein. Hatte ja bereits geschrieben, wie groß er sein sollte. Ist mir auch zu alt. So ein Eisenschwein hab ich selber in der Garage  

Aber cool, dass du in deinem Angebot betonst, dass Sattel, Sattelstütze und vor allem die Getränkehalter neuwertig sind. Das sind ja auch die absoluten Verschleissteile an einem Fahrrad...


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kenne euch beide zwar nicht, aber zum E-Bucht Angebot:

Ein Rcc 01 ist niemals ein "Eisenschwein", sondern ein absolutes Top-Alu Bike.

Dieses hier ist dazu noch hervorragend ausgestattet und die Betonung der Neuwertigen Teile ist absolut in Ordnung. 

Und 19'' ist auch nicht "viel zu klein". Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sattelrohr werden es wohl so um 50-52 cm sein.

Aber die genannte Preisliche Obergrenze wird wohl überschritten werden, wenns drunter bleiben sollte, ist es imho ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Im übrigen gibt es hier im Forum einen "SUCHE" Thread....

my 2 ct.
Manni


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2008)

xkris schrieb:


> wo bin ich'n dann "echt" richtig? Im Wellensittichforum?



Wie wär's denn mit dem Kaufberatungforum?!?



xkris schrieb:


> Ist mir auch zu alt. So ein Eisenschwein hab ich selber in der Garage



Sorry, aber was hat dieses Bike mit einem "Eisenschwein" zu tun?
Vielleicht solltest du mal bei Transalp24 gucken, die haben Bikes in deiner Preisklasse. Gibt hier auch einen (sehr langen) Thread z dem Thema.
Ansonsten vielleicht BOC, wenn's ein Händler vor Ort sein soll. Die haben  recht vernünfig ausgestattete Bikes im Bereich um 500 .

Gruß
Sven


----------



## xkris (20. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich kenne euch beide zwar nicht, aber zum E-Bucht Angebot:
> 
> Ein Rcc 01 ist niemals ein "Eisenschwein", sondern ein absolutes Top-Alu Bike.
> 
> ...




ok, hast recht, ist wirklich Alu. Sieht für Alu halt sehr zierlich aus, speziell für ein 98'er, aber das erklärt die vielen Rahmenbrüche bei Rotwild MTB's

Mag sein, das die Betonung der neuwertigen Teile für dich in Ordnung ist. Aber mich interessiert es wenig, ob der Getränkehalter neu ist.

Ob der Rahmen "zu klein" ist kannst du wohl kaum beurteilen, da du mich nicht kennst.

Ich würd für das Bike keine 500 bezahlen, da es technisch betrachtet für 500 bessere (neuere) Bikes gibt. Auch wenn ich das nicht abschliessend beurteilen kann, da ich das Fahrrad nicht aus der Nähe betrachtet habe. 
Es ist bestenfalls etwas für Markenfetischisten aber auf Namen lege ich, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen Wert. Für mich zählt was dran bzw. drin steckt. 

Was sollte ich denn in die Suchfunktion eingeben um zu meiner konkreten Fragestellung eine Antwort zu erhalten? Schlaumeier....


----------



## xkris (20. Mai 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mit dem Kaufberatungforum?!?



Ich brauch keine Kaufberatung da ich bereits weiss was ich will



> Sorry, aber was hat dieses Bike mit einem "Eisenschwein" zu tun?



Ja, da hab ich mich wohl vertan, mea culpa...



> Vielleicht solltest du mal bei Transalp24 gucken, die haben Bikes in deiner Preisklasse. Gibt hier auch einen (sehr langen) Thread z dem Thema.
> Ansonsten vielleicht BOC, wenn's ein Händler vor Ort sein soll. Die haben  recht vernünfig ausgestattete Bikes im Bereich um 500 .
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Man bekommt auch bei BOC kein neues Hardtail mit komplett LX oder XT Ausstattung. Die klatschen bestenfalls nen xt Schaltwerk dran und der Rest ist dann Alivio oder weiss der Geier. Aber danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2008)

xkris schrieb:


> ok, hast recht, ist wirklich Alu. *Sieht für Alu halt sehr zierlich aus, speziell für ein 98'er, aber das erklärt die vielen Rahmenbrüche bei Rotwild MTB's*
> 
> Hast Du da Erfahrung mit? Ich kenne einige Rotwild Fahrer, keiner hatte bis jetzt Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## migster (20. Mai 2008)

> Ich würd für das Bike keine 500 bezahlen, da es technisch betrachtet für 500 bessere (neuere) Bikes gibt. Auch wenn ich das nicht abschliessend beurteilen kann, da ich das Fahrrad nicht aus der Nähe betrachtet habe.
> Es ist bestenfalls etwas für Markenfetischisten aber auf Namen lege ich, wie bereits erwähnt, keinen Wert. Für mich zählt was dran bzw. drin steckt.


XTR=Xotaler Trash Rudukt  

LOL ohne weitere Worte 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Bike


----------



## xkris (20. Mai 2008)

@Manni: Sorry, hab nicht gelesen, dass du "Suche-Thread" statt "Suchfunktion" geschrieben hattest. Nehme Alles zurück.

War der Meinung, dass ich im Nord-Forum eher Leute aus der Region finde und hab mir deshalb größere Chancen ausgerechnet. Die Resonanz ist ürigens gut, hab ein paar PN's mit interessanten Angeboten bekommen. 

Zum Thema XTR:Mir ist klar, dass das XTR die Creme de la Creme darstellt, allerdings ist das Teil 10 Jahre alt und ne 3 Jahre alte LX ist mir lieber als ne 10 Jahre alte XTR, bei gleicher jährlicher Belastung, versteht sich  

Was die Rahmenbrüche bretrifft hab ich keine persönliche Erfahrung gemacht aber die Foren sind voll davon. Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass das immer so  sein muss und prinzipiell gefallen mir die Räder, sehr sogar. Aber dafür, dass es eine Marke mit relativ geringen Stückzahlen ist sind mir die Rahmenbruchthreads zu häufig, zumindest bei älteren Rotwild MTB dieser Marke.


----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2008)

xkris schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Kaufberatung da ich bereits weiss was ich will





xkris schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oder wenn jemand Händler in Hamburg/Lübeck kennt oder irgendwelche Börsen. Hab ebay und den Fourm-internen Flohmarkt schon durchforstet.
> 
> ...



Genau dafür ist die Kaufberatung da ...




> Man bekommt auch bei BOC kein neues Hardtail mit komplett LX oder XT Ausstattung. Die klatschen bestenfalls nen xt Schaltwerk dran und der Rest ist dann Alivio oder weiss der Geier. Aber danke für den Link



Hast du in letzter Zeit mal auf deren Homepage geguckt? Ich denke nicht, da ich weiß, was dort momentan im Angebot ist. Also erst gucken, dann meckern! Sicher gibts da kein Komplett-XT Bike für 500 , das wirst du aber auch woanders nicht finden.

Ich hab eh so das Gefühl, dass deine Ansprüche in Richtung: neuwertig, komplett XT, dazu ne Reba oder am besten Fox, und das Ganze dann für 300  gehen. Sorry, aber kommt nach deinen Kommentaren - auch zum Rotwild - bei mir so rüber.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## xkris (22. Mai 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich hab eh so das Gefühl, dass deine Ansprüche in Richtung: neuwertig, komplett XT, dazu ne Reba oder am besten Fox, und das Ganze dann für 300  gehen. Sorry, aber kommt nach deinen Kommentaren - auch zum Rotwild - bei mir so rüber.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hi,

da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich hatte geschrieben, dass ich um die 500 ausgeben wollte. Wenn mir das Bike gefällt und die Ausstattung ok ist, kanns auch teurer sein. Aber das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben. 
Also wenn das Teil 3-5 Jahre alt und in einem guten Zustand ist, komplett XT+Reba und 700 kostet ists auch ok. Wenn ichs dafür nicht krieg, dann ist das eben so. War ja nur ne Anfrage. 

Freund von mir hat sich vor einem Jahr ein 9 Jahre altes Fully, komplett XTR, , für 300 Euro bei einem bekannten Online Auktionshaus ersteigert.
Ist eine Saison gefahren und musste jetzt Naben, Kette, Ritzel, Kurbel. Kurbel hat er natürlich nicht mehr bekommen, da Vierkant. Hat mit Glück und viel rumtelefonieren ne LX-Kurbel bekommen die drauf passt. 
Auf jeden Fall hat er viel Geld reingestecken müssen und das wollte ich vermeiden. 

gruß
Kristian


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2008)

..... guck´doch einfach mal hier im forum im bikemarkt . da findet man öfter was gutes !!!! oder kau´n bike bei canyon , radon , transalp ...kannste dir dann zusammenstellen lassen , wie du willst - hast ja a nscheinedn doch recht genaue vorstellungen !!! viel glück ! kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Mai 2008)

xkris schrieb:


> wo bin ich'n dann "echt" richtig? Im Wellensittichforum?




Deine Beschreibung der Eigenschaften die das gesuchte Bike aufweisen oder nicht aufweisen soll, lässt nicht viel Spielraum.
Mir ist nur eine Marke bekannt, die (fast) alle deine Kriterien erfüllt, *KETTLER*.


----------



## nxl2 (27. Mai 2008)

schau mal bei focus rein - neu 800 EUR komplett xt
http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Cross-Crat...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

gruss daniel


----------

